# Bad news



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Went for follow up om my elbow surgery, and it did not take. I will have to have it redone Tuesday, very disappointing news.
So it will be bulkhead fishing time about when I am ready to fish again.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Dang it, sorry to hear that. hopefully the 2nd one will work.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hope the 2nd one works. Sorry to read this, wishing you the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sux to get old, doesn't it...don't ask how I know? Sorry, Loy.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Well Dangitt Loy, was going to call you today and reschedule for Spring Break week.

Get yourself well man, the fish will be there when you get back, and so will we! 

Dale and sons.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your elbow surgery. If you need someone to come over and drive your boat let me know or you can come along with me until you get better. I get to get cut on AGAIN for some more skin cancer at the end of march. I think that is 15 or 16 times now.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What do you mean by "didn't take?" 
It seems that trimming or smoothing surfaces would fall into a range of good to bad. But, I am not familiar with the surgery.
Now attaching ligaments would fall into "it is attached or not attached."


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow Loy hate to hear that. Get well soon my friend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Really sorry to hear that get well my friend praying for you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

A popped stich lead me to go back last Friday to have it rebandaged, but the two hard pieces that were like a cast didn't go back together and torqued the stiches open. So it was popped all the way open for almost a week in the cast.
So Tuesday they will redo the surgery and put a drain in until Friday. Then another week in the cast/bandage.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Ouch! Sounds painful.
Hope you get better soon.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Oh ****, Loy! Heal up soon.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Hope the second go around will get you back to normal..... Let me know if I can help


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks all, this has been challenge for me, I'm very hard to keep still. I'm thinking I'll need a half body cast in order not to move what's supposed to not be moved!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Sry to hear that, better that it heals correctly.


----------



## glenpaud (Apr 18, 2015)

Having to resort to fishing in your mind only is pretty tough! Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Mr. Loy. Hoping to get out with you when you get healed up. Prayers lifted up for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Better get the half body cast while you’re there, good luck to you Sir.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Loy. Hope it takes this time and you can be back chasing fish quickly.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Went for follow up om my elbow surgery, and it did not take. I will have to have it redone Tuesday, very disappointing news.
> So it will be bulkhead fishing time about when I am ready to fish again.


Sorry to hear.


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hope you heel up the second time. Don't do the half body cast. Surely something will start to itch under the cast and you won't be able to scratch it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I told him the first time I would need a half body cast! 
This staying home is tough duty.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Just got back home from surgery, got a drain put in and clean up/reclose, I'm feeling better and going take it easy so this can heal up.
I sure miss the lake.


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

Get well soon Loy. Take it easy for a little bit then back at it.


----------

